# Trouble sharpening Global knife. Some advise?



## fish boy (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought an Edge Pro Chosera stone set from CKtG a couple of weeks ago. It took a couple of knives to get comfortable with it but I've got it now and am very satisfied with the edges I'm getting with my Konosuke and Sabatier knives. Not so much with my Global GS-1. It's the 4 1/2" kitchen knife with a very prominent curve.

I took Mark's advise and found the original edge angle with a sharpie and a light pass with the first 1k stone. The angle worked out to be roughly 12-15* I'd say based on the markings on the EPro. The 1K stone seemed to be too fine so after a few passes I changed over to the 400 grit chosera then progressed up to 5k.

I can't seem to remove the burr from about 3/4 of an inch from the heel forward towards the tip. There is no bolster and no return on these knives so I'm puzzled. The profile of the blade from the edge to the spine seems to be somewhat convex as well and it's difficult to set the blade flat on the platform without very slight rocking (defeating the purpose of such a well designed sharpening system) Also somewhat distressing is how this knife is described on their web site:

"The majority of the Global knives are sharpened or ground on both sides of the blade like western style knives. However, their edges are ground straight to a point rather than beveled resulting in a dramatically sharper knife which stays sharper longer. The edge is so large and prominent that it is easily seen with the naked eye and extends a quarter inch or more up from the tip of the knife."

I assure you, my sharpening on the EP at the 12 -15* angle has resulted in a very prominent bevel, albeit about 1/32 of an inch, but sure as heck not 1/4".

What am I doing wrong? Any theories?

Thanks.

(That should be "advice" in the title, not advise /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif)


----------



## saxien (Mar 23, 2012)

"The profile of the blade from the edge to the spine seems to be somewhat convex as well and it's difficult to set the blade flat on the platform without very slight rocking (defeating the purpose of such a well designed sharpening system)   Also somewhat distressing is how this knife is described on their web site:"

I think in one of Ben's video's he used a small balsa wood fillet and taped it to the platform to raise part of the knife


----------

